# Airtel Launches Unlimited 256 Kbps @Rs. 750/ per month (Chennai)



## cool_techie_tvm (Dec 15, 2007)

Tarrif for New plan 750 (256UL)

No Modem rental
50 rs local calls free (pulse=180 sec)
NO mobile free calls
NO STD free calls

for plan change send a mail to care.tamilnadu@airteltelephone.com

_Guys as of now the migration of plan is strictly valid till dec 21 only.. and u need send mail before 21st for Chennai customer  ( i'm worried about billing issue... ) Hurry ..._ ---- Courtesy of *demigod* @broadbandforum.in


----------



## drgrudge (Dec 15, 2007)

Wow! I'm paying 960 bucks for BSNL. What's up with the Dec 21th? Only for existing customers?


----------



## nvidia (Dec 15, 2007)

Thats cool... I hope BSNL launches something better than that


----------



## cool_techie_tvm (Dec 15, 2007)

I saw in it broadbandforum.in and decided to post it in here, so that Chennai Airtel subscribers maybe benefited by this offer. Seems like this offer came in a national daily, and people were kinda confused. Because it wasnt being shown on their portal and the CC also were clueless. It later occurred to them that sending an email to care.tamilnadu@airteltelephone.com would be the easiest option. And those who have send emails to the said address are being migrated to this limited offer.


----------



## Tech.Masti (Dec 15, 2007)

^^^ ya, lets see what BSNL does


----------



## shashank_re (Dec 15, 2007)

Its different in bangalore.
384kbps unlimited for Rs.999
All existing 256kbps ultd users can migrate to this plan BEFORE 21 DEC ONLY.


----------



## ravi_9793 (Dec 15, 2007)

Gr8 news..........
I was not expecting this so soon.


----------



## drgrudge (Dec 15, 2007)

How about this: 
256k from 6AM - 10PM
512k from 10PM - 6AM 

These are UL BW and he pays Rs 900 + Tax. But these offers are for existing customers only not new connection.


----------



## ravi_9793 (Dec 15, 2007)

But can be give source link.............


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Dec 15, 2007)

guys explain me one thing ..

ia m on 256 unlimited for 999+tax..

wht should i do to get this ??

can i get this offer??

please i am very excited...

and even today i found that thier usual billing final date was moved to 17th this month... weird...


----------



## cool_techie_tvm (Dec 15, 2007)

If u are from Chennai, send an email to care.tamilnadu@airteltelephone.com


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Dec 15, 2007)

stating wht????


can give a format??


yes i am from chennai


----------



## NucleusKore (Dec 15, 2007)

shashank_re said:
			
		

> Its different in bangalore.
> 384kbps unlimited for Rs.999
> All existing 256kbps ultd users can migrate to this plan BEFORE 21 DEC ONLY.



Yes, I just called customer care. But even if we are on 999 we have to migrate to 750 @ 256 kpbs or 999 @ 384 kpbs. Its not automatic.


----------



## Edburg (Dec 15, 2007)

guys i am currently in chennai and i am on 128 unlimited for 600.....but adding taxes it comes to 675 around...

now this 750 thing is without taxes right ? if so will it reach 830 around ??


----------



## Jayanth.M.P (Dec 15, 2007)

confirm this ..... Airtel Bangalore CC confirmed that 384 Kbps - 999/Month and 256 - 750/-Month do exist and can be migrated to. thanks for the info guys.... i am not migrating to 384 Kbps..... not much but better that 256.


----------



## Quiz_Master (Dec 15, 2007)

Ahhh BSNL... are u snoring.. make 256 KBPS UL plan for just 600 Per month. hehe


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Dec 15, 2007)

i m paying 999 for it in NCR  , are the prices goin to reduce here ?


----------



## multi (Dec 16, 2007)

whts the  point  to  make  it  limited  time  offer  ?

may be your  offer  get  hyped  among  existing  users  who will  rush  for that  .....

may  be  you don't  won't  more  users  to  use full  capacity of  connection or  you  can't  handle  more/each users  for more  speed  .......

may  be after  2 month later  you will announce  that  plan is  discontinued ...


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Dec 16, 2007)

have anyone got reply from them???

please confirm..

i just now have sent a mail...

with all the details...

i am little scared coz if they change my plan to 128 kbps ul which is also 750 Rs montly .. i will be damned


edit:

care.tamilnadu@airtel-broadband.com 

it seems there \is alsoanother email id ... 
to which shall i send..

anyway there is no reply from the first email id which u gave....

try the above mentioned... waiting for reply..


----------



## DigitalDude (Dec 23, 2007)

anyone here got their plans changed ?? just wondering..

damn I missed the deadline 



_


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Dec 23, 2007)

no ...

thnks for reviving this thread...

i wanted to ask the same question..

i sent two emails to two different CC email id`s but still now no response...

very disappointing...

but from broadbandindia.... forum(sorry for the name) some users plan have been changed to  128KBPS ULIMITED @ 750/- .... instead of the offer...

hope mine doesnt get changed to that..

verifying my plan everyday ... with thier own speed  chaecker...

i think its just a hoax or airtel would have closed seeing many users sending emails...

lets have to wait...


----------

